# The Londinium has landed.



## Doggycam (May 9, 2013)

My raffle prize arrived last week,but due to life just getting in the way, I was unable to fire it up until the weekend.

I've made approx 20 espressos with it and has exceeded my expectations in every way.

Even my "bad" shots taste good. It is so,so easy to use, and very forgiving.

If I'm honest, I was thinking if its not twice as good as my Quickmill Andreja, I'll sell it.

Well, the Quickmill is going up for sale !

I never realised just how the sound of (near) silence is golden. Mine is the tanked version, but is way quieter than the Andreja.

I really see, or rather hear the appeal of plumbing in now.

I now only wait 10mins for the Londinium to come up to temp, compared with 30 mins+

No need to temp surf.

I can walk up and make a coffee, no cooling flush, and tick, tock, wait for 45 secs on the clock.

No topping up the tank every day, sometimes twice !

But more than all of the above the Londinium just makes very,very tasy coffee, very,very easy to make.

Even for me, a relative novice with less than a year of experience.

If you can, save and save, and buy one. It is worth it.

Customer service from Reiss,who owns Londinium, has been exemplary. He appears to be constantly available, and answered all my queries immediately. Even at 10pm !!

A final thank you to all here at Coffee Forums.

Cheers,

Cameron

Can't wait to get in !

  

coffee and cat 020 by camerongray6, on Flickr

Well protected.

  

coffee and cat 021 by camerongray6, on Flickr

The piston and seals.

  

coffee and cat 023 by camerongray6, on Flickr

Fits well, even in my wee kitchen

  

coffee and cat 024 by camerongray6, on Flickr

Easy access

  

coffee and cat 025 by camerongray6, on Flickr

Resplendent !

  

coffee and cat 029 by camerongray6, on Flickr

C'mere, theres more

  

coffee and cat 031 by camerongray6, on Flickr

What really matters

  

coffee and cat 032 by camerongray6, on Flickr

Tastes even better than it looks !!

  

coffee and cat 034 by camerongray6, on Flickr


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Congratulations!

I've had my Londinium for about a year now. It continues to deliver - it's a great machine.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hurrah! ! ! your L1 initiation is complete ( the wait, the wait , the wait ) . Glad your enjoying the coffee. Looks like the new steam wand on it too.


----------



## Doggycam (May 9, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Hurrah! ! ! your L1 initiation is complete ( the wait, the wait , the wait ) . Glad your enjoying the coffee. Looks like the new steam wand on it too.


Yes , it is. Reiss explained that to me, whilst apologising for the delay.

The steam is much easier to control than the Andreja.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks great (he says begrudgingly)

Really pleased that you won my raffle

Seriously though, well done in winning the raffle - that was a great prize that many of us really wanted to win


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Grinder upgrade??? They are beautiful machines. Well done


----------



## Doggycam (May 9, 2013)

kikapu said:


> Grinder upgrade??? They are beautiful machines. Well done


Contemplating that at the moment. Coffee is superb, even with the Mignon.

Used Mythos or new HG One ??

Mythos is huuuge especially the depth.

Watching some HG One videos,,,,,,,, maybe a bit slow

I don't know yet. I'll use as is for a while, sell some stuff, then decide.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (Nov 29, 2012)

Looks tremendous mate! Congrats!














:good:


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Doggycam said:


> Watching some HG One videos,,,,,,,, maybe a bit slow
> 
> I don't know yet. I'll use as is for a while, sell some stuff, then decide.


Yep, may be slow but it's very thorough - perfect partner for LI in the home IMO - small footprint too and can be moved about without getting a hernia!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Doggycam said:


> Contemplating that at the moment. Coffee is superb, even with the Mignon.
> 
> Used Mythos or new HG One ??
> 
> ...


Nah its not that big&#8230;..

View attachment 4655


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Nah its not that big&#8230;..
> 
> View attachment 4655


Do you find operating LI at that angle a bit of a challenge Boots?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I find posting pics challenging, its not that way inclined when i took it &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;Weird&#8230;&#8230;.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The H G One is ideal."..."............if you want to make one cup every 20 minutes (but it will be nice!)


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> The H G One is ideal."..."............if you want to make one cup every 20 minutes (but it will be nice!)


Nah, you're wrong David it's one cup every *30* minutes


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I remember those days........waiting for weeks with anticipation of the release.......managing to jump the queue......it arriving........the love affair lasting 5 days before I sold it and bought a Mythos..........Patrick, you know you are destined for greater things in life.........BB have a Mythos and have knocked a hundred quid off it......it has your name written all over it........you know it makes sense


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

Welcome to the lever club!


----------



## Heligan (Aug 24, 2013)

It looks fantastic, thanks for posting the photos Doggycam. Very, very jealous now....


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Congrats on your new L1 (lucky git)

Nice to hear you are enjoying


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Well done dude, glad you are loving the l1 as we all do


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Any more raffles in the pipeline?

congrats doggy v jealous!!


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Congrats Doggycam, I'm sure you'll have many happy years together


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Looks like It was made for that space, welcome to the LI club.


----------



## SimonB (Sep 12, 2013)

Congratulations on the L1, they're a pleasure to use.


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Well done on your raffle win Doggycam, it looks fantastic. I'll have one of these, but not yet!


----------



## lespresso (Aug 29, 2008)

hi cameron

thank you for taking the time to take so many images & post them here - i do appreciate it - you could easily not have bothered

merry christmas!

reiss


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Very well done on your fantastic win and the great write up.

I'll be looking out for the sale of your Andreja when it goes up.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Great post Cameron.

Really please you and L1 are getting on just fine.

Thanks to Reiss for building such a lovely machine and to coffeechap for sorting out the raffle prize


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

Great post, lovely pics ,well done.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Very informative post with excellent pics.

Enjoy your Machine & the coffee it produces


----------

